# 2 x Php in eine Php datei einbinden?



## dundee12 (20. Juli 2005)

Hallo! Ich habe 2 Php datein, die mir den Status für meine Gameserver sagen.
Hier die links:

Php Link 1: http://web118.nice-host.de/php/Clan/phpkit/server/SQuery/index.php

Php Link 2: http://web118.nice-host.de/php/Clan/phpkit/server2/SQuery/index.php

Ich möchte nun diese beiden "Statusboxen" in eine datei so einbinden, so das sie untereinander sind!

Weiß jemand wie das geht?


----------



## dundee12 (20. Juli 2005)

weiss den keiner was


----------



## Julian Maicher (20. Juli 2005)

Das geht in Verbindung mit HTML bzw. CSS (Positionierung) und includes (Einbindung).


----------



## dundee12 (20. Juli 2005)

Kannst du mir das bitte zusammenbasteln? Ich kenne mich mit sowas nicht so gut aus :-(  und hab halt nicht so die ahnung!
Wäre lieb von dir!


----------



## Dr Dau (20. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Da braucht man sich doch nun wirklich nicht auskennen, schaue dir doch einfach nurmal die weiter unten stehenden Beispiele an, auf der Seite die suye schon genannt hat.
Die 4 Zeilen wirst Du doch sicherlich mit ein wenig nachdenken noch allein hinbekommen?!

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## dundee12 (21. Juli 2005)

ok! ich habs nach langer zeit hinbekommen^^ aber nun folgendes:

ich habe den kram in ein phpkit eingebunden:

http://web118.nice-host.de/php/Clan/phpkit/include.php?src=server/SQuery/

jetzt muss man aber immer scrollen wie bekommt man das raus?


----------



## tschimo (21. Juli 2005)

die dateien sollten im selben verzeichniss liegen und die endung der hauptdatei muss .php sein

dan kanns nur noch so:


```
<html>
<head>
 
</head>
<body>
 
<? include"deineseite.php" ?>
 
<p>&nbsp</p>
 
<? include"deineseite2.php" ?>
 
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## dundee12 (21. Juli 2005)

das kann aber nicht in einem und dem selben ordnder liegen, weil beide sachen eine andere config haben! Das haben wir ja auch schon hinbekommen, alles in eins zu packen! Jetzt nervt es nur noch das man 2 Scrollbalken hat! Und das soll halt weg, also der innere scrollbalken soll weg, der äußere kann da bleiben!


----------



## Dr Dau (21. Juli 2005)

Die Seite ist per iframe eingebunden, wenn der Inhalt der eingebundenen Seite grösser als der iframe ist, werden zwangsweise Scrollbalken angezeigt.
Du solltest also mal versuchen dem iframe eine feste Grösse zu geben, ich weiss aber nicht wie sich dass auf den Rest der Seite auswirkt.
Es kann also auch durchaus passieren dass andere Elemente (die anscheinend auch per iframe eingebunden sind) gequetscht werden und dadurch auch Scrollbalken bekommen.


----------



## tschimo (22. Juli 2005)

hallo, was du sonnst noch machen kannst ist wieder mit dem "include" befehl die beiden dateien aus verschiedenen Ordnern includen, also bsp: 


```
<? include"ordner1/datei1.php" ?> & <? include"ordner2/datei2.php" ?>
```
 
dabei musst du einfach beachten das in der Datei1 und Datei2 die Pfade neu gesetzt werden (Fallsu eben eine config includest oder sonns etwas)

aber mal ne frage wiso kann es nicht im selben Ordner liegen ? Spielt doch keine Rolle ob es 2 configs hat du kanns den configs jeweils einen anderen namen geben......


----------



## Dr Dau (22. Juli 2005)

Also die Dateien zu includen halte ich zwar nicht für unmöglich, jedoch müssten dann die Links und die Grafikverweise angepasst werden.
Evtl. sogar noch mehr.
Genauso sieht es aus wenn er die Seiten in einen anderen Ordner verschiebt.

Ich denke nicht dass das der Sinn eines CMS ist.

Daher würde ich es dabei belassen evtl. nur ein paar kleine Korrekturen vorzunehmen, als die gesamte Struktur zu ändern.
Notfalls auch mit Einbussen bei den Wunschvorstellungen.


----------



## tschimo (22. Juli 2005)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Daher würde ich es dabei belassen evtl. nur ein paar kleine Korrekturen vorzunehmen, als die gesamte Struktur zu ändern.
> Notfalls auch mit Einbussen bei den Wunschvorstellungen.


 
ja ich würde von dieser version auch abraten da es wirklih eine menge zu tun gibt und der grips bei der sache sein muss, doch möglich wäre es, das wollte ich damit sagen.


----------



## Dr Dau (22. Juli 2005)

Unmöglich ist nichts.... rein theoretisch könnte er auch alle Dateien in einen Ordner packen.


----------



## tschimo (22. Juli 2005)

hehe davon würde ich aber schwer abraten


----------

